# Koiteich in Paraguay



## dirk-Peter (25. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Teichfischler,
Auf meiner Farm hier in Nordparaguay  habe ich mittlerweile ca. 4 ha Mastteiche und geschaffene Biotope und bin nun dabei einen kleinen Wasserzoo aufzubauen. Wer mehr darueber wissen moechte schaue da 
http://www.aquariumforum.de/showthread.php?p=1631084#post1631084
und in meinen Weblinks.
Schon seit langem habe ich einige Kois, die aber in einem ziemlich schlammigen Teich hoechstens beim Fuettern mal zu sehen sind. Normalerweise interessiere ich mich nur fuer hiesige Fisch, Amphibien und Reptilien, sowie Orchideen, aber fuer meine Eintritt-zahlende Kundschaft brauche ich auch ein wenig Farbenjubel. 
Da sind mir meine Kois eingefallen.Sie sind warsch eigene Nachzucht von Tieren, die ich 2004 aus Santa Rita (Sued-py) geholt habe. Jetzt sind sie ca 3 Jahre alt und zw. 1-2 kg schwer. Einer faellt mir schon seit ueber einem Jahr dadurch auf, dass er beim Fressen der Futterpellets oft viel zu heftig aus dem Wasser stoesst und dann Probleme hat wieder in die normale Bauchlage zu kommen. Aber er ist fett und waechst und irgendeinen Dachschaden haben wir schliesslich alle.
Der Teich im Bau ist 7 X 8 m gross und bis 90 cm tief. Tiefer waere mir lieber gewesen aber die Sache waere mir zu aufwaendig geworden.
Das mit der Kapillarsperre habe ich jetzt schon geschnallt, danke Forum. Ist mir unbegreiflich, dass mir das im Mergus Gartenteich Atlas entgehen konnte, muss da noch mal nachschlagen.
Die noch schwarzen Schraegen will ich naechste Woche mit Zement und faustgrossen Kieseln und Kalksteinen hochmauern sofern ich hier dafuer nicht geohrfeigt werde. Loecher und damit verbundener Wasserverlust ist bei mir kein Thema, da der Boden 100% Wasser haelt. Ich wollte die Folie nur damit das Wasser sauber bleibt.
Als Filter werden in ca 20 m Entfernung mehrere kleine Folienteiche mit verschiedenen Pflanzen als Kaskade angelegt. Das sollken gleichzeitig Biotope und Lehrobjekte sein.
Volles Sonnenlicht bekommt der Teich nur im Hochsommer (er liegt exakt auf dem suedlichen Wendekreis). Dafuer wird er einiges an Schwimmpflanzen bekommen um die Sache etwas abzudaemmen. Mein Traum waere __ Victoria regis, die es angeblich gar nicht weit von Concepcion geben soll. Ob das was wird-mal sehen.
Der naechste geplante Teich soll ein wenig groesser werden und 3-4 heimische Fische beherbergen. Dafuer habe ich einen Surubi (Tiegerspatel) von fast 10 kg, Pacus von 3-4 kg, ein kleiner kaiman und so was.
Soviel fuer heute
Gruesse aus Py
DePe
www.paraguay.ch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hi Dirk-Peter und :willkommen bei uns Teich-:crazy

Schön aus so weiter Entfernung Kontakt zu bekommen. 



> Schon seit langem habe ich einige Kois, die aber in einem ziemlich schlammigen Teich hoechstens beim Fuettern mal zu sehen sind



Hast Du gar keine Filterung am laufen ?


----------



## dirk-Peter (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Der Teich ist 5000 quadratmeter gross....................


----------



## laolamia (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

hi!

aber nicht der auf dem foto 
das muss doch da bei euch wuchern wie verrueckt?!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

uuups, na da können Dir sicher unsere Naturteichexperten gut weiterhelfen


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

 Dirk Peter

:willkommen im Forum.
Schön auch internationale User im Forum zu haben  Vielleicht hast du ja noch mehr Bilder von deinem "Teich" (wenn man das überhaupt noch Teich nennen kann  )


----------



## dirk-Peter (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo,
Mein groesster Teich hat 30000 qm und ich tu bei allen Teichen mein bestes sie zu verschmutzen (duengen) und dern ph- so nah als moeglich an neutro zu bringen. Filtern waere bei Mastteichen absolut kontraproduktiv, je mehr Algen um so besser.
An dem kleinen Folienteich habe ich heut die Kapillarsperre gespachtelt, Muskelschmerz schon jetzt und heut Nachmittag maure ich die Schraegen.
Bis spaeter
DePe
www.paraguay.ch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Trink mal nen  - das tut gut bei Muskelschmerzen 

Das 





> habe ich mittlerweile ca. 4 ha Mastteiche


 hatte ich nicht ganz mit aufgenommen. Was wird denn da so gemäßtet ? Kann man nicht zwischen den Teichen eine Art Filterteichsystem aufbauen, wenn schon so viel Platz vorhanden ist ? 


 Ich bin auch mal auf nen paar Fotos gespannt


----------



## dirk-Peter (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Trink mal nen  - das tut gut bei Muskelschmerzen
> 
> Rat befolgt, bin beim zweiten Liter
> 
> ...



Im Anhang einige Fotos von unseren Mastteichen und ein wenig mehr Hausgetier. Hoffe, in einem Vorstellungstread ist ein wenig OT erlaubt.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## dirk-Peter (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Bueno, mit Moerteltrocknen Haenden aber bierfeuchtem Hals, hier der gegenwaertige Stand der Dinge.
Das helle Dreieck an der einen Seite sind ungemauerte Kalksteine aus dem extremen Norden von Py. Dort wird der Einlauf sein. Mein Brunnenwasser hat leider ph 6,5 und so muss ich selbst bei cirkulation immer darauf schaun ein wenig aufzukalken.
Irgendwann zwischen Sonnabend und Sonntag werd ich wohl Wasser einlassen.
Gruesse aus Paraguay
DePe
www.paraguay.ch


----------



## Alexandros (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallöle,

tolle Bilder, echt beneidenswerter Wohnort 
Ich hab die Woche Paraguayfischle in mein Teich in Deutschland gesetzt *g*
Im September müssen sie halt wieder raus.


----------



## dirk-Peter (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Huebsche Kerle. Auf jeden Fall Chichliden. Eventuell diese ?

* defekter Link entfernt *

Wuensche ihnen und dir einen warmen Sommer !
DePe


----------



## Alexandros (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo dirk-peter,

:shock  die Paraguay Astronotus hät ich auch gern.
Super Aquarium 
Die Cichliden sind Bujurquina vittata. 
Du kannst ja Infos aus erster Hand liefern, weißt du zufällig wie sehr die Flüsse in deiner Gegend im Winter abkühlen?
Unser Sommer hier ist sozusagen die "Kälteperiode" meiner Subtropischen Cichliden.


----------



## Bibo-30 (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

moin
Tolle Bilder....wohnen die alle bei Euch?  Wasserschwein und Affe...ok....aber das achtbeinige "Ding" ist ja iiiiiiiiiih.....da würde ich ja Panik bekommen....


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Servus DePe

Herzlich Willkommen

Schön mal Teiche aus Südamerika kennenzulernen 

Sag mal, ist das ein 
"Lachender Hans" (Dacelo novaeguineae)
 

Würde stark danach aussehen 

Wußte aber nicht das der in Py auch vorkommt ... sind normalerweise in Australien beheimatet


----------



## dirk-Peter (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*



Alexandros schrieb:


> Hallo dirk-peter,
> 
> :shock  die Paraguay Astronotus hät ich auch gern.
> Super Aquarium
> ...



Die Astronotus finde ich sowohl im Fluss als auch weitab davon in Lagunen im Chaco. Untenstehend ein Beitrag ,den ich vor Jahren auf Wunsch im AQ-Forum postete (und niemals eine reaktion bekam). Es war eine ziemlich ausgiebige Kaelteperiode und somit glaube ich ziemlich sicher, das dies so ziemlich die absoluten minimum-temps. sind.

War diese Woche unterwegs und habe nicht vergessen mein Versprechen zu halten. Allerdings war ich ganz schoen erschrocken wie weit meine Schaetzungen daneben gelegen haben. Wir haben die laengste (nicht die Kaelteste) Kaelteperiode hinter uns, an die ich mich erinnern kann. Ueber Wochen haben die Nachttemp. unter 10 und die Tagtemp. unter 20 gelegen und das ist fuer unds hier sehr kalt. Bueno, hier die Daten, die so ziemlich den Kaeltesten Punkt im Jahr darstellen duerften. Ich habe Kubikmeter/sek Schaetzung zugegeben damit man sich die Groesse vorstellen kann.
Aguaraymi 3-5 cbm/sek 17-18 C
Jejui guazu 50-100 cbm/sek 18-19 C
Arrojo Almeida 1cbm/sek 16-17 C
Arrojo Mbarigui 1-2 cbm/sek 16-17 C
Arrojo Susana 0,5cbm/sek 19 C
Rio Ypane 50-100cbm/sek 19 C
Rio Paraguay 200 m breit 20 C
Jejuimi im Nationalpark Mbaracaju an der Bras. Grenze. Komplett im Urwald also kaum Sonneneistrahlung 14 C
Leider hatte ich fuer Ph einen Mist von Merck dabei der mir ueberall ausser bei Zitrone 6 angab. Naechstes mal nehm ich die Staebchen.
Dirk-Peter
dirk-peter ist gerade online Beitrag melden   	Danke Mit Zitat antworten


----------



## dirk-Peter (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus DePe
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



Er lacht so und die Groesse hat er fast auch, ansondsten ist es aber , soviel ich weiss, eine eigenstaendige Familie.
Der naechstkleinere, der unsere Teiche Besucht ist da

* defekter Link entfernt *

und der kleinste, wenig groesser als ein Kolibri, sollte asuch irgendwo in der Galerie sein.
Gruesse
DePe


----------



## dirk-Peter (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> moin
> Tolle Bilder....wohnen die alle bei Euch?  Wasserschwein und Affe...ok....aber das achtbeinige "Ding" ist ja iiiiiiiiiih.....da würde ich ja Panik bekommen....



Alle die und noch so machesd mehr.
Und wer die Ahhhhh sehen will muss auch die IIiiiiiih ertragen.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Der Link zur gesamten Galerie funktioniert leider nicht, kannst du aber selbst ranklicken.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## Alexandros (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo Dirk-Peter,

vielen Dank 
Ist leider sehr schwer wenn nicht fast unmöglich an Daten zu Flüssen im südlichen Südamerika zu kommen.

Bin auf weitere Beiträge gespannt


----------



## dirk-Peter (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo Teichler. Seit Freitag habe ich den Teich drei mal befuellt und wieder abgelassen und heute sollte nun da der erste Fisch rein.Ufersteine und Randbepflanzung fehlt das meiste noch, aber es muss ja etwas vorwaerts gehen.
Aus meinen Teichen habe ich ein paar bluehende Wasserhyazinthen eingelegt. Waehrend meine Kinder heut in der Schule waren habe ich einen Holzkahn mit zwei kleinen Jungen als Chofeure gemietet und bin auf eine Lagune am Rio Py gefahren. Nach langer Suche haben wir zwei Pflanzen von "etwas Seerosenartigem" gefunden. Stelle demnaechst Fotos ins Net, vielleicht kennt die Pflanze ja jemand. Hat fast faustgrosse Knospen.
Habe erst mal nur 3 Karpfen eingesetzt, abwarten ob ihnen die Sache passst. Der dritte (kein Foto) ist dunkel orange.
Anbei ein paar Fotyos was wir nebenbei noch so gefangen haben.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe
www.paraguay.ch


----------



## dirk-Peter (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Die Kois haben sich gut eingelebt. Ist auch easy im Augenblick, die Wassertemp ist nur so um die 18 C. Seit heute lauft der Kreislauf mit dem (ganz kleinen) Filterteich, erste Pflanzen sind auch drinnen. An der Gestaltung bin ich noch am arbeiten, warsch naechste Woche habe ich eine excursion in den Norden nach Wasser - und Sumpfpflanzen.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe
www.paraguay.ch


----------



## muschtang (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Toll......wie lebt es sich so in Nordparaguay?

Ich glaube du bruachst dir dort im Winter keine Sorge um deine FIsche zu machen


----------



## dirk-Peter (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Nee, wenigstens mit Eis und Schnee haben wirs hier nich so...............................


----------



## dirk-Peter (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Heute ist es mal

mein teich

UND ICH

Wer es da bis zur achten minute aushaelt kann mich kennenlernen.

http://eptv.globo.com/terradagente/VID,0,1,15814;0,garoupa+arvoredo+3.aspx

Kleiner Tipp: Bin Zigarrenraucher
Gruesse aus Py
DePe
www.paraguay.ch


----------



## dirk-Peter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo mal wieder,
Bloss mal um zu erwaehnen was Kois so alles aushalten, hoffentlich bekomm ich keinen Zoff mit Tierschutz. Wegen unveraendertem Pumpenproblem sind meine Kois nun seit mehr als einem Jahr ohne Filtration. Bekommen pro Tag ca. 1000L Frischwasser mit Ph.6. Wegen ziemlich gruen sieht es nicht wirklich schoen aus aber den Burschen gehts gut.
Habe 6 neue Kleinteiche fuer verschiedene Wasserpflanzen, Futterzucht und Vorratshaelterung. Wenn die ein bissel in die Natur eingewachsen sind wird vorgestellt.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## dirk-Peter (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo mal wieder,
Gestern abend waren meine Kois etwas verhaltensauffaellig und so wunderte es mich nicht weiter das heut morgen die Wasserhyazinthen komplett mit Laich zugeklebt war. Was mich schon wunderte war, dass die Haelfte  vom Wasser im Teich fehlte. Diese Brutalos haben es geschafft den Ablaufstutzen beim Liebesspiel abzumontieren. Dadurch lag gut die Haelfte des Laiches trocken, na was solls.(Sorry fuer das Teichfoto. Ist noch nicht wieder ganz voll nach dem Unfall und ausserdem habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt einen Zentner Laub mit dem Handbagger rauszuhohlen und einiges an Wasserpflanzen einzubringen)
Ich ueberfuehrte die Pflanzen in einen knapp 100 m2 Teich den wir vor 2 Wochen komplett geleert und abgefischt haben. Allerdings sind da mittlerweile Myriaden von Kaulquappen, na ich hoffe mal zu ihren Gunsten, dass sie nur die verpilzten Koerner ablutschen. Bei einer Kontrolle nach drei Stunden sammelte ich ein gutes Dutzend grosser __ Schnecken ab. Die wurden, kein Perdon, geknackt und im 7000 L AQ von Stachelrochen und Pacu verspeist.
Einen Pflanzenteil habe ich zwecks studium in ein leeres AQ mit Stroemer und Blaeseler gesetzt.
Im Teich sind neue Hyazinthen da ich sicher denke, dass da noch mehr Nachschub kommt.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## dirk-Peter (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

An Admin: Vorhergehenden Post bitte loeschen. Danke.

Bueno, im vorletzten Thread hatte ich was angekuendigt und weil ich gerade hier bin mach ich es nun.
Generell muss ich sagen, dass diese Teiche mein Selbstverstaendnis mit Wasserpflanzen schwer erschuettert hat.
1) Unglaubliche metamorphosen. Die Pflanze die ich aus dem Tagatya pflueckte (da hatte sie meterlange, fingerbreite Blaetter) wird an drei verschiedenen Stellen zu drei versch. Pflanzen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/86199&d=1306615000
Foto 1, beide male Mitte, dunkelgruen, lange Blaetter.
2)Meine Lieblingspflanze macht auch Metamorphose und verwandelt sich in eine Plage und hintendrein als Tilapiafutter in pures Geld.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/86449&d=1306786477
Und vergleiche mit Foto 2
3)Pflanzen die einfach so auftauchten verschwinden auch genau so wieder.
* defekter Link entfernt *
Koennte so noch weitermachen, aber genug der Herba-philosophiererei.
Nochmal Foto 2) Irgendwas kann nicht stimmen mit der Duengerei. In diesem Becken gedeiht einfach alles und zwar so sehr, das ich woechentlich mehrere 20 L-Eimer Pflanzen in die Tilapiamast entsorge. Alles was da ist, ist a) den ganzen Lichttag volle tropische Sonne und b) unmengen fliessendes, absolut Duengerfreies Wasser c) Kalksteinbruch
Foto 3)Bujurkina vitata und Chichlosoma dimerius stromern da (zusammen mit Guppys die ich wegen der mosquitos ueberall haben muss) unter einem Pflanzenwald der staendig aus den naehten platzt. Jeden nachmittag schaumt das Wasser wegen absolutem Sauerstoffueberschuss was den Fischen seltsamerweise nichts ausmacht.
Foto 4) Messerfische in einem Sumpfbiotop. mittlerweile laichplatz fuer Makifroesche.
Foto5) Einziger Teich an dem mir bislang keine Pflanze wachsen will. Derzeit Strafkolonie fuer zwei Piranhas, die aus dem 7000 er Aq zu fangen mir nun endlich gelang.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## Moonlight (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Wunderschöne Natur bei Dir. Und die Pflanzen und Tierwelt erst ... davon können wir hier nur träumen.
Die Hyazinthen ... da ist hier sicher so manch einer richtig neidisch. Die in unseren Breitengraden zum Blühen zu bekommen ist nicht sonderlich einfach. Und bei Dir wächst das Zeug wie Unkraut. Ist schon unglaublich ...
Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass bei Dir jetzt so um die 20Grad sind, könnte ich glattweg meine Sachen packen und auswandern. 

Ahrensfelde grüßt Py ... 

Mandy


----------



## dirk-Peter (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

20 Grad?

im Schattigen Wasser mag sein. Draussen knapp das doppelte.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## Sveni (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo dirk-Peter,

habe gerade deinen Thread entdeckt.....Tolle Tier und Pflanzenwelt bei euch

+40°C ????? Habe gerade einen Korb Kaminholz reingeholt.
Mein Teichwasser liegt mittlerweile unter 10°C und der Winter kommt bestimmt.

Grüße aus Bayern an das Ende der Welt:smoki

Sveni


----------



## dirk-Peter (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Ja, hier ist Fruehling.
Dann wird's waermer..................


----------



## Moonlight (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*



dirk-Peter schrieb:


> 20 Grad?
> 
> im Schattigen Wasser mag sein. Draussen knapp das doppelte.



Na die nehm ich auch gerne  ... ist hier doch recht frisch im Schatten 

Mandy


----------



## dirk-Peter (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo,
Der Teich hat jetzt etwas mehr als 3 Jahre. Noch nie ist ein Koi verendet, der Besatz steigt (bedenklich)stetig. 2 mal wurde abgeleicht, einige hundert Nachkommen wurden aufgezogen. Der neue Filter ist so aecherlich klein das ich selbst fast nicht glauben kann, das der Teich an den meisten Tagen klar ist.
Da ein Foto, mein eigener Apparat funktioniert leider nicht.

* defekter Link entfernt *

Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

@ Dirk Peter


Hab gerade mal die Fotos gesehen, Ihr habt ein Wasserschwein??  ist ja super


----------



## dirk-Peter (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Hallo,
Unsere geliebte Meersau Mimi hat uns leider ein Nachbar umgebracht.
Auf dem Video kannst du fast alle unseren aktuellen Tiere sehen.

http://youtu.be/FDHExZZ4mNU

Und da ist eine kleine Vorschau auf ein DVD das im September erscheint. Hatte Aquanet TV fuer 3 Wochen hier und scheinbar wird da was ganz tolles draus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3maXDaFNceY

Viel Spass
DePe


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

BITTE??  der Nachbarn hät sich dann vermutlich als Biomasse im Mastteich wiedergefunden!!!


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

wow, hab gerade das erste Video gesehen, Wahnsinn... mein Traum... soo viele Tiere... ein Tapir *schmacht*    was ist dem Ara denn passiert? hatte der nen Unfall?


----------



## dirk-Peter (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

Das Tapir hat es gerade eben geschafft den Kuehlschrank zu oeffnen. Das abartig laute Schmatzen hat es aber verraten und so konnte es nicht den ganzen Strauss Bananen alleine fressen.
Don Gotti ist der absolute Liebling meiner Frau. Das ewige Geknuddel machte Dodo den Bruellaffen extrem Eifersuechtig (kann das ein wenig Nachfuehlen) und so versuchte er Gotti zu ermorden. Ein Tourist hat mit dem beherzten Wurf einer   vollen1,5 L Glaskaraffe das kreischende und bruellende Buendel auseinandergebracht und somit wohl Gotti das Leben gerettet. Der Schnabel aber war futsch.
Mittlerweile waechst das Teil langsam nach und wenn man beobachtet was er gelernt hat damit anzustellen ist das unglaublich. Fruechte z.B. werden gegen eine Wand gerollt, mit dem Unterschnabel aufgespiesst, hochgehoben und direkt in die Gurgel ausgepresst. Gestern fand er irgendwo eine alte Tonbandkasette und vergnuegte sich stundenlang damit das Band herauszuziehen. Heut kam er nun 300-fach verschnuert an wie dieser Ungluecksrabe bei W. Busch. Meine Frau hat fast eine halbe Stunde gebraucht ihn auszuwickeln. Und ich glaube das war es wa er wollte........
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Koiteich in Paraguay*

*lol*  Beschäftigungstherapie mit Ara ;-)   ..und mein Mann meint schon dass wie viel Viehzeug haben    der Schnabel wird aber evtl. verkrüppelt nachwachsen, hab aber schon Vögel mit ner Schnabelprothese gesehen, aber bei nem Ara wirds schwer wegen der enormen Beisskraft... blöd.. aber wenigstens hat ers überlebt...  affiges Verhalten vom Brüllaffen...


----------

